# Critique Wakiya 4 year old mare



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Wakiya is a 4 year old Colonial Spanish horse mare she still has some growing to do (They mature fully between 7-9).


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

First of all, she is very pretty =) I love those big eyes =)

Her front legs appear to be camped under, her back legs look post-legged (too straight). She looks like she has a nice back. She has a nice wide chest, but her toes seem to point a tad outwards. 

Very pretty though, what do you use her for? Or what are you training her for?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She camps under on the front and that makes her shoulder look much straighter than it really is. It looks like she toes out ever so slightly all the way around. Her neck is a bit on the short side and her head is a touch big.

But then again, I am not terribly familiar with the breed so much of this may be part of the breed standard. She is a pretty girl and that color is absolutely breathtaking. Do you know, is she a dunskin beneath that beautiful roaning?


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

She actually has a very narrow (from the fromt) chest. Her shoulder is sloping, weirdly enough I think the breed's legs are supposed to be like that...They are known for big heads and short necks

She's a grulla roan. Mom was grulla dad was buckskin roan


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Toed out/splay footed behind I think, but she's overall pretty nice-looking.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

She reminds me a lot of my Dancer - if Dancer had a better head, anyway! Supposedly, Dancer is a Spanish Mustang. She's also a grulla, but no roaning.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Body Length = 10.5
Shoulder Slope = 48.77 d
Shoulder Angle = 84.36 d
Scapula Length = 4.66 = 44% BL
Humorous Length = 2.57 = 55% SL
Forearm Length = 2.51 = 97% of HL
Cannon Length = 1.77 = 71% if FL
Pastern Length = .93 = 53% CL
Back Length = 4.42 = 42 % BL
Ribcage Length = 4.87 = 110% of back
Hip Length = 3.2 = 30% of BL
Femur Length = 2.83 = shorter than I
Pelvic Length = 3.47 longer than I
Neck Length = 6.01 = 57% of BL
　
The first comment I’m going to make here is that the photos are not really ideal for this. The horse is not “centered” and straight to the camera, which is going to make things like her overall balance look funny. In this case, the photographer was shooting at a horse who’s hindquarter is not straight - she’s wiggled a little away…. Or was stood up crooked. In the side shot where she is camped under, it’s actually just that she’s not set up properly. 
Her shoulder slope is 48.77 degrees, which is not a bad slope at all, she does seem to have a slightly closed shoulder angle, however, that might change if the photographer was more centered on her body, I have a feeling, that she actually has an adequate shoulder angle. She has a nice large scapula, and I know she’s not actually, in the conformational sense, “camped under” because her Humorous is long, but not over 60% of her scapula length. 
Her forearm is nice and long, her cannon is not too long, but nor is it really short and strong, her pastern is too long, being over half of the cannon length. I think, even though the plumb line isn’t intersecting my dot at her knee, that her leg is reasonably straight from the side profile. 








From the front we can see that she is not straight. It looks like she does, indeed, have rotation almost all the way down the leg, she toes out too. This is going to cause some additional wear and tear on her legs, and therefore her whole body, it may also compromise her movement a little as far as quality goes. 








Her back is a good length, and her ribcage length is 110% of it, which is excellent, as it is indicative of a nice short, strong loin coupling. Her LS placement is distorted in this photo from the angle she’s at, it looks good, but I have a feeling it’s actually excellent. 
Her hip length is distorted as well, but I would assume, though my measurement indicates it’s a little short, that if we got to see it straight on, it would actually be adequate. Her other measurements are going to be out a bit too, but, I don’t think they’re going to be equal, even if the photo were better. 








From behind we can see she is turned in at the hock (cow hocked), which is a straightness fault. 
Her neck is on the long side, and it has OK shape to it, but there is some reversed muscling showing up. It ties in alright to her shoulder, both top and bottom. 
Overall she’s a nice looking horse, she shows many of the qualities sought after for her breed, but her legs are her weakest point, and that’s never something we really want to see. She has the body structure to do pretty well anything, but I would always keep in mind that the lack of straightness to her legs could, potentially, cause soundness issues later in life.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you that was the best most thorough and most helpful critique.


----------

